# 69 Pontiac 400 Flywheel Torque Specs



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I chipped some teeth of my flywheel due to a loose starter. Flywheel only had 500 miles on it.  

I had a hell of a time installing a new flywheel this weekend. Since my old flywheel only had 500 miles on it I reused the flywheel bolts.

Turns out the hole in the flywheel was so tight on the crank I had to evenly torque it down using the flywheel bolts. Hole was the correct 2.750 size. Rubber malet wouldnt do it. I even saw some metal shavings like little pieces of thread come out of the flywheel to crank hole when I was done. Guess the hole in the flywheel was a little to small from the factory. I used a dial indicator to check the that the flywheel runout was within spec after torquing (.004 inch) and it checked out ok.

The flywheel came with instructions to torque the bolts in 3 steps to a total torque of 75 lbs. It said not to over torque or the crank or flywheel could be damaged.

I have read other places that the flywheel torque spec is 95 lbs. So I torqued to 75 like the instructions said and then I hit each bolt with the impact wrench because I didnt trust those instructions. The red loktite I used and the hit with the impact wrench should make everything ok

So what are the torque specs anyway?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh wow, not red locktite :willy:. Hope you never want to take that flywheel off again. 

Seriously, if you think things are'nt going right *STOP*. The little metal shavings you saw was your crank or flywheel galding (metal to metal interference). Sorry, everything should have been measured with precision instruments (micrometers) and had a slip fit (.001) not an "interference fit" . It could have been just that you installed it crooked to start with and picked up a burr.

I'm sure you are fine because you checked runout. 

What kind of bolts did you use?

If you are going to use Loctite on your car, use the BLUE 242.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I used the Mr Gasket bolts with the thin bolt head.


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

Yup, 242 Locktite is plenty. Red Locktite takes heat to remove, so hope you don't ever need to remove that flywheel again.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Good. I don't want the flywheel to come off. An impact wrench will remove red loktight though.


----------

